# Home Warranty work Yes or No



## jnaas2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Anybody doing any work for any of the Home warranty companies out there that get New homeowners to buy this from them claiming the will fix any issues when they purchase a House, And if You do what are Your thoughts.

The reason I ask is I had 1 contact Me to do there work around here and I gave them some info about My Company, Years in business, Number trucks, Phone number etc etc, Nothing important and they e-mail Me there contract and of course its stacked in there favor. So I research them on line and its not good, BBB gives them a F rating, Numerous contractors not paid andin one state there contracting license was pulled and they were fined 20,000.$ One way they get around it is to start sending You work before all the paper work is done, then when You try to get paid that's there excuse not to pay and Yes it says in the contract that they will not Pay

After finding this out I never filled out the paper work because I wanted nothing to do with them, After a Month of them trying to e-mail jobs to Me they finally call and I told them what I had found out about them and I didn't want to do any work for them. You would think that's the end of the story but this week I get 2 phone calls from the customers themselves, This company gave them My number, So this lady starts chewing on Me from the start so I tell her the warranty company wont cover it because its could be a maintenance issue, which they don't cover and she goes ballistic on Me so I told here to call someone else. 
Lets see if this is the END


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Don't do it.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Friends don't let friends do work for Home Warranty Companies...

Just Say No!
~Nancy Reagan~​


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Unfortunately the company I'm at does work for them. The little bit I've done I hate and would stay away. If I were starting my own company today and didn't have a single customer lined up I wouldn't work for them.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i did a job with hsa home warranty through the home owner. 1928 home all original and perfect. except for the plumbing. pedestal faucet started leaking underneath. angle stops dont hold. drain in wall is rotten. not good. i documented everything and spent over 40 hours on the phone. they approved and then denied once the work was done. its a 5 page story if i feel like typing it. lost my ass. dont do it. bent over backwords for the h.o. the next job was for them to fix the rest out of pocket. i have not gotten paid for that one either. run run run :bangin:


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> i did a job with hsa home warranty through the home owner. 1928 home all original and perfect. except for the plumbing. pedestal faucet started leaking underneath. angle stops dont hold. drain in wall is rotten. not good. i documented everything and spent over 40 hours on the phone. they approved and then denied once the work was done. its a 5 page story if i feel like typing it. lost my ass. dont do it. bent over backwords for the h.o. the next job was for them to fix the rest out of pocket. i have not gotten paid for that one either. run run run


 It sucks so bad you can't get away with popping a clean out and dumping a bag of quickcrete in when someone gives you the shaft.


----------



## jnaas2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info, That little voice was talking to Me saying don't work for this company but I wanted to get some other opinions, The older You get the more voices You hear and sometimes its hard to pick which one to listen to


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

if they are so good, we would all have them contracted and you would be calling them to try to get in. there is a reason they are calling contractors...:whistling2::furious::yes:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Generally they place you in a bad spot to begin with...

The "Home Warranty" is often offered by the realtor or seller to the homebuyer "Free" as part of the "Deal" and we know "Nothing is Free" but this Warranty sure doesn't cost much...

Really it is insurance and insurance companies *never* lose money...

Now the problem starts when the homeowner finds things that need repairs of course the "Home Inspector" missed them so they are not documented and the Realtor says, "Don't worry about it... You have a Home Warranty."

Now you get called and are placed directly in the middle of a new home buyer that has a problem they want fixed and they know their "Home Warranty" will take care of it...

And on the other side of you is a "Home Warranty" company that is denying the claim...

Somebody had better make this customer happy or the fur is going to fly...

And guess what...

Neither the realtor nor the home warranty company is going to do it...

That leaves some poor sucker in the middle and he doesn't have a chance of being paid for the work...

Catch my drift here?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Where's Plumber? I bet he'll work for them.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

I guess I'm the exception. I do work for 1 home warranty company. They treat me well, pay quickly, and in almost 4 years I have never been in a position where they left me being the bearer of bad news for something they would not cover.

Just 1 though. The others I have heard from have all sucked.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

sierra2000 said:


> Where's Plumber? I bet he'll work for them.


Yea and he made millions off them and got complimentary SuperBowl tickets as well...:laughing:


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Most around here pay $550 for a water heater which in same cases doesn't cover the materials. The guys that do work for them have inflated up charge rates. It's a very good way to get lots of negative online reviews. 

The ironic thing is that often the plumber is dishonest with the warranty company. Recommending water heaters to be replaced when they don't really need to be. Then the homeowner goes with somebody else and the warranty company ends up writing a check to go towards a new tank.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Don't do it.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I just installed a sump pump yesterday for one of them.....

I made it very clear that the owner had to pay me up front and she would get -reimbursed from them..... that is her problem now...

We used to do a lot of it but I simply dont have the time to go on mystery leaks all over town looking for problems.... stains on the ceilings type of stuff...

this kind of work can drag your company down 

Back in about 2009 I finally told them to go fuc/ themselves when they would not allow me to install a 50 gallon power vent heater in a home .I had the heater with me
and it could have been done asap

. They wanted me to drive 30 miles across town and get a Smith unit and install theirs and save them 200 bucks.:blink: ......

I asked them how much were they gonna pay me to kill my whole day for them and they said that they would deliver it out to the home in a few days and I could come back out and install it then.....:laughing:

I just walked away but I felt sorry for the customer who had cold showers for a week...


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

I have couple companies in my area that specialize in Home Warranty, they tend to be 10 or so truck shops and from what I have seen they tend to stay busy. I have hired one guy from them so I got some inside information about their company. We have a lot of new construction the last ten years and my area has been one of the fastest growing cities in USA for the last 10 years so there is a market for it.

But for me it's not my cup of tea, but if right market it can be good and it gets the pumber in the house to upsell


----------



## jnaas2 (Dec 6, 2012)

The upsell is one of there ways of trying to get You to do the work, They actually told Me that when I get there to call to see if its covered and if its not My foot is in the door for the upsell. If its needed I will but I Don't do business that way Im to honest I like sleeping good at night,


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

jnaas2 said:


> The upsell is one of there ways of trying to get You to do the work, They actually told Me that when I get there to call to see if its covered and if its not My foot is in the door for the upsell. If its needed I will but I Don't do business that way Im to honest I like sleeping good at night,


 i thought the same thing. I'm there so it needs fixed. so after 30 minuets on the phone and getting a no from the warranty gods, it was hard for me to get a yes from a customer who only wanted to pay a 50.00 deductible


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plungerboy said:


> It was hard for me to get a yes from a customer who only wanted to pay a 50.00 deductible


That's it exactly...
You are getting bytched out...
They want to call the realtor and bytch them out...

Yea baby!
Count on spending some time with this one...
And you've been placed in a bad spot for sales to begin with...

But do give it your best shot if you are already there...
It's a lead close the sale...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I know of two local plumbing companies that have made real efforts to gain business from home warranty companies. Neither have happy or long lasting employees nor a good reputation among their peers.

Just think about the environment. To work for them is to make a deal with a customer whose whole business model and profit center is based on underpaying or NOT paying for repairs. Just how well do you think that is going to play out on your P&L and with you having to be the messenger of that bad news to the homeowner expecting free repairs and for them to act like a insurance company?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

sierra2000 said:


> Where's Plumber? I bet he'll work for them.


http://www.plumbingzone.com/f4/american-home-shield-2013/index26/#post869554


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

hroark2112 said:


> I guess I'm the exception. I do work for 1 home warranty company. They treat me well, pay quickly, and in almost 4 years I have never been in a position where they left me being the bearer of bad news for something they would not cover.
> 
> Just 1 though. The others I have heard from have all sucked.


Same here, I do work for 1 home warranty co. and in the 15+ years I've worked for them they have been outstanding. I also agree, alot of them do suck.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Got stuck once and took 180 days to get my money. NEVER again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> I know of two local plumbing companies that have made real efforts to gain business from home warranty companies. Neither have happy or long lasting employees nor a good reputation among their peers.
> 
> Just think about the environment. To work for them is to make a deal with a customer whose whole business model and profit center is based on underpaying or NOT paying for repairs. Just how well do you think that is going to play out on your P&L and with you having to be the messenger of that bad news to the homeowner expecting free repairs and for them to act like a insurance company?




i totally agree with you.... and its a time-consumeing drag on your business unless you are in-between big jobs and just want to keep everyone busy....

It only works out for filler work if you have a bunch of guys and trucks standing around..... even then you almost cannot afford to be hanging on the phone waiting for approval for work... I have waited for over 20 minutes while they fought it out over the smallest things.....


Right now in our town their is some ass-clown that comes in from the east side and does about 6 calls in a day... What his game is .... they simply pick up the 75 or 100 deductible from the customer and deny the claim for whatever reason they can... and walk on....:yes::laughing:... 

if they do get the job they up-charge the job so high with extras that are not covered by the insurance company that its more expensive than just calling a plumber........ and then the homeowner gets pisssed off and tells them to take their deductible and leave.......:yes::laughing:


I guess its a living......:whistling2::laughing:


.....


----------



## Lee in Texas (Jun 24, 2009)

Run, don't walk. I worked for a huge company (as in nearly nationwide) that did work for a big home warranty company. Their rate for the plumbers was $20 for a call, or $35 if it's a water heater. And yeah, it was a "foot in the door" kind of thing. We did make more if we sold work that wasn't covered, but it was a huge time waster and just plain depressing. I once spent and hour and 20 minutes driving across Austin to look at a lav faucet. It needed to be replaced. That wasn't covered, so I had to break the bad news to the customer, then tell them I needed the $60 co-pay, then tell them my company would replace it for $600. I had about 3 hours in a call that paid me $20. Water heaters were a different story. Any required code upgrades were money in our pockets...if the customer said yes. The company I worked for had insane prices. I once told a lady that her water heater replacement would $1730, after the warranty company paid their share. She was broke and unemployed, but she needed hot water because she had someone renting a room to help make ends meet. Ugh. What a horrible thing to have to tell someone. Oh yeah- that was the price SIX years ago. Hmmmm let's see...there was a commode that didn't flush right, an hour and a half away from the shop. It was an American Standard Champion 4 that needed a new flush valve. Of course we didn't carry that on our trucks, so I had to order it and go pick it up, then drive back out on another day and install it. I'll bet I had 6-8 hours in that $20 call by the time it was over. 

That kind of work can turn a good guy into a total @$$hole. I once went to a leaking commode. Homeowner had replaced his fill valve and flapper (because the cheap POS parts cost less than his co-pay). His fill valve wasn't even hand tight. I got my $20, but I damn sure told the warranty company that was a faulty installation (instant denial). I told the homeowner that our minimum charge was $145. He wanted to negotiate, but I would not budge. I would not even hand tighten that fill valve. Forget channel locks. 

You could also get a homeowner who saves up several problems for one visit. I once had to work on 5 leaking commodes at one house. I had just started at that company so I called a coworker to ask "Hey can they do this???" Oh yeah. His advice was to tighten the tank to bowl bolts and tell them they're good to go, because it doesn't pay enough. I didn't do that, but can you imagine having to rebuild 2 or 3 tanks plus pull and reset 2 or 3 others, for one call???

That can give you some insight into the mind of a home warranty customer. Some of them will save up several problems, thinking that a $60 co-pay will solve all their problems. I once went to a house, where, among many other ridiculous temporary repairs, was a commode with no flush handle. Just a hole on the side of the tank...with string hanging out of it. The string was tied to the flapper chain. Pull string to flush commode. The two main types of customers are cheapskates who don't want to pay for jack, and people who got it with the house and don't really know what it's all about. They all think the plumber is their advocate. Nothing could be further from the truth. The plumber is their mortal enemy, who wants nothing more than to get their claim denied and GTFO of their house.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Lee in Texas said:


> The company I worked for had insane prices. I once told a lady that her water heater replacement would $1730, after the warranty company paid their share.


 You consider $1,730 insane for a water heater? I find that inline for Texas and specially Austin area.

Why do you consider it insane?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TallCoolOne said:


> You consider $1,730 insane for a water heater? I find that inline for Texas and specially Austin area.
> 
> Why do you consider it insane?




if you can get that kind of money ......good for you... The problem is these insurance companies will not fork over that much..... They will give you the absolute minimum they can for the install even wanting you to drive across town pick up and use their units and do the work for labor only.... :blink: 

As this LEE in Texas stated so well in his post, you become an "up-grade master" or a theif, and the only way you can make money off these calls is to stick the customer in the ass for everything you can...... Many of these people will simply kick you out the door when they see and feel you sticking them in the ass..... 

Many of them already KNOW what they can get the unit installed for by others and they thought and hoped it would be cheaper through the insurance company..... and once they see the game being played on them its time for you to hit the door.....

in our area 899 to 1300 is considered an average price for a heater install..

if you want to tangle with a customer and tack on another 850 for a thermal exp tank and a PRV valve ....I say go for it at your own risk and peril .......

.I personally have never had anyone throw me out the door before and I dont intend for that to ever happen to me....and I know of a couple of stories where things got really very, very ugly.......

.


----------



## Lee in Texas (Jun 24, 2009)

TallCoolOne said:


> You consider $1,730 insane for a water heater? I find that inline for Texas and specially Austin area.
> 
> Why do you consider it insane?


That was the price for code upgrades only. The warranty company was paying to install the water heater.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*I should have known better...*

I made a bad mistake yesterday.... I should have known better 

I get a call from Choice home warranty wanting to know if I would do one for them... I should have just said NO and hung up but we had an open afternoon and I told them they had to pay me by VISA when the work was done.... which was good with them

they told me they would e-mail me the address and info on the person and I could go over to their home and take care of the problem and be paid 

About half an hour later I get a call from the property manager asking where the hell I was..... Then I tell her I am waiting on the address and the info from Choice .... and I was busy installing a softener and could not deal with this at that time 

I started to tangle with the property manager asking what side of town they were on and all I could get was a zip code from her... I asked her again and again what was the nearest main intersection and then she finally coughed it up to me.........Like Would you please just tell me generally where you live????

I get done with the water softener and I still had no name or address . I call Choice back on the phone and get put on hold for about 5 minutes then...... and at that moment.......... I realize why I gave up all this crap 10 years ago:laughing::laughing:

Still have not recieved any e-mail this morning, the people are probably pissed off at me , and I dont have the time or patience to deal with this petty horse-crap.......having to get approval from the Pope just to replace 2 ballcocks.....:no::no: And the toilets will probably be some specialty things you got to order parts for.....

I hope that they give me a bad review so it will learn me a good lesson


----------



## jnaas2 (Dec 6, 2012)

That same company gave My name and number to 2 different people and they called Me, Both were jobs that according to there rules wouldn't be covered. The 2nd one had a leaking faucet and I told her that it shouldn't be a problem to replace the cartridge and since it was only 5 minutes away I decided to take the bait and go look at it. This Person goes off on Me demanding that a new faucet be installed and beep She paid for a warranty and beep, beep she was going to get a new faucet and If I couldn't handle it she would call someone else, So I told her that was her choice and hung up I figured her first call was to the home warranty company and that would be the end of them giving my number out and I wouldn't hear from them again, They called 4 days later asking if I still wanted to do work for them even after what happened, Never returned there call


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I never heard from anyone today ......so I guess I am out 
of the loop and they found someone else to grovel at their feet.....

I am blessed.......:yes:


----------



## spcwaters (Jan 27, 2016)

17xx bucks is crazy for a heater install.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

spcwaters said:


> I charge 849.00 out the door. Bring the heater with me and take the old one off...that includes any code upgrades, and a warranty. I think that's insane.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't spend the $20.00 you made in one place:whistling2:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Debo22 said:


> Don't spend the $20.00 you made in one place:whistling2:


$20? :no: $849 is less than what is costs him to do the job.


----------



## spcwaters (Jan 27, 2016)

Lmao, I mean I make money. Got 3 new trucks an excavator and 6 plumbers... Y'all must be making a killing. 

I'm installing a 75gal LP now, heater was 1279.00, once I bill it I'll post the total. I'm just curious to see how far apart everyone is on price compared to here. I prolly won't break 1700 still.. 

Wound up being 1800.00 otd. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

spcwaters said:


> Lmao, I mean I make money. Got 3 new trucks an excavator and 6 plumbers... Y'all must be making a killing.
> 
> I'm installing a 75gal LP now, heater was 1279.00, once I bill it I'll post the total. I'm just curious to see how far apart everyone is on price compared to here. I prolly won't break 1700 still..
> 
> ...


Hey now, welcome to the forum. What did you do before you married the Owner's Son?

I'm curious on how you installed that wh for $1800.00. Would you break down the job into T&M, please? Got any pics?


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

spcwaters said:


> Lmao, I mean I make money. Got 3 new trucks an excavator and 6 plumbers... Y'all must be making a killing.  I'm installing a 75gal LP now, heater was 1279.00, once I bill it I'll post the total. I'm just curious to see how far apart everyone is on price compared to here. I prolly won't break 1700 still.. Wound up being 1800.00 otd. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What kind of excavator do you have?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

spcwaters said:


> Lmao, I mean I make money. Got 3 new trucks an excavator and 6 plumbers... Y'all must be making a killing. I'm installing a 75gal LP now, heater was 1279.00, once I bill it I'll post the total. I'm just curious to see how far apart everyone is on price compared to here. I prolly won't break 1700 still.. Wound up being 1800.00 otd. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We're in the wrong business. Do you know how much it costs for a furnace/boiler install? I considering making the switch.


----------



## spcwaters (Jan 27, 2016)

Lmao. We don't allow homos in this small town. 

I was in the Army, before that I was a tractor mechanic, and did a short stint at the local water/sewer department. 

And that's why I'm asking about pricing. We made plenty of money on the install. 
Material wise I think I had abt 2ft of 3/4 copper, a handful of 90s, and a couple couplings. And the 12xx.00 heater. Time wise, I pulled up at 1045, left by noon. 

I will add that I am in a VERY small town, people don't make much money, we focus on doing right by people. We make our money in quantity, and most of our money comes from rough ins and remodels. So we are able to give a better price on service and heaters, we had to drop down to 849.00 on a 40 electric to compete with the larger local plumbing companies. 

The price did change a little, I didn't figure in putting 100 in my pocket, and giving my help 100 bucks. So we actually charged 2k. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spcwaters (Jan 27, 2016)

plumberkc said:


> What kind of excavator do you have?












Takeuchi TB230, we haven't had it long, made the jump in November of last year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spcwaters (Jan 27, 2016)

KoleckeINC said:


> We're in the wrong business. Do you know how much it costs for a furnace/boiler install? I considering making the switch.



I honestly don't know the pricing on them, I've heard it is crazy, it would be nice to talk to a boiler mechanic and see if it's really worth it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

spcwaters said:


> Lmao. We don't allow homos in this small town. I was in the Army, before that I was a tractor mechanic, and did a short stint at the local water/sewer department. And that's why I'm asking about pricing. We made plenty of money on the install. Material wise I think I had abt 2ft of 3/4 copper, a handful of 90s, and a couple couplings. And the 12xx.00 heater. Time wise, I pulled up at 1045, left by noon. I will add that I am in a VERY small town, people don't make much money, we focus on doing right by people. We make our money in quantity. The price did change a little, I didn't figure in putting 100 in my pocket, and giving my help 100 bucks. So we actually charged 2k. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that your install?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

plumbdrum said:


> Is that your install?


You don't like the gate valve and the t+p going up?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Debo22 said:


> You don't like the gate valve and the t+p going up?


Ya, and I guess he shuts off the gas to the whole hose to change out the water heater also.


----------



## spcwaters (Jan 27, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> You don't like the gate valve and the t+p going up?



Sucks that the tmp is going up, it does. If you look closely, there's a drip 90 on the bottom where you can vacate any water that would be touching the tmp.
Working with what you got, I wasn't going to drill out a new tmp line. 

Gate valve, it was simple, I hate gate valves. Explained to the customer, told him I'd put a ball valve on there but it would be a little more $$$. He didn't want to do it. 
So as you can see in the picture, I cut the pipe below the gate valve and couplingd to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spcwaters (Jan 27, 2016)

plumbdrum said:


> Ya, and I guess he shuts off the gas to the whole hose to change out the water heater also.


🏿


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> Ya, and I guess he shuts off the gas to the whole hose to change out the water heater also.


He's got a valve on the end of his flex... The T&P going up is puzzling, and the valve is great but so low and the wrong valve for the job, it'll likely just get cut out next install.


----------



## spcwaters (Jan 27, 2016)

No wonder y'all only have 190 people on here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

spcwaters said:


> No wonder y'all only have 190 people on here. Dueces.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Relax, just pointing out things we'd do different.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

spcwaters said:


> No wonder y'all only have 190 people on here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it's code where you live that's fine! We're just taking. I've never seen a tnp go up, that's why I mentioned it.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> He's got a valve on the end of his flex... The T&P going up is puzzling, and the valve is great but so low and the wrong valve for the job, it'll likely just get cut out next install.


A CSST fitting is not meant to be a union.


----------



## spcwaters (Jan 27, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> Relax, just pointing out things we'd do different.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Relief needs to pitched


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

spcwaters said:


> You guys don't think that a licensed plumber knows all the things that are wrong with that heater? It was a change out, and the customer didn't want to pay for the upgrades. That has never happened to y'all in the field? if it was new construction and looked like that we wouldn't be doing a custom home every week and I wouldn't have a job. I believe I have found the price discrepancy that started this conversation. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your a licensed plumber hired to install a gas appliance to code, not to what the costumer wants to pay for. Incorrect install and your the last guy to touch it.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I charge 849.00 out the door. Bring the heater with me and take the old one off...that includes any code upgrades. That is a quote from you, maybe you should charge more money for a code compliant install.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Here in Georgia the T&P can go vertical as long as there is a drain down on the line. This is not allowed in most of the country & I guess the Home builders here have a bigger lobby than the plumbers do.
Check that, the plumber's in Georgia have whored themselves to the point of being the laughing stock of the trades.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Plumbergeek said:


> Here in Georgia the T&P can go vertical as long as there is a drain down on the line. This is not allowed in most of the country & I guess the Home builders here have a bigger lobby than the plumbers do. Check that, the plumber's in Georgia have whored themselves to the point of being the laughing stock of the trades.


I seriously doubt any water heater manufacture will allow any relief valve discharge to go in a vertical direction. In fact I know they won't.


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

This pic reminds me of a worst pic thread. A relief valve going up is just plain wrong. This must be someone posting pics just to rile the plumbers up.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

That ain't a 75 gallon.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, all I can tell you is its an added amendment in our IPC code


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

504.6 Requirements for discharge piping. The relief valve shall discharge full size, separately 

to a safe place of disposal such as a concrete floor, outside the building, an indirect waste 

receptor, pan, or other approved location. The discharge shall terminate in a manner that does not 

cause injury to occupants in the immediate area or structural damage to the building. When the 

relief valve discharge piping goes upward, a thermal expansion control device shall be installed 

on the cold water distribution or service pipe in accordance with Section 607.3.2. If the discharge 

pipe is trapped, provisions shall be made to drain the low point of the trapped portion of the 

discharge pipe.

(Effective January 1, 2014)


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

spcwaters said:


> No wonder y'all only have 190 people on here.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hold up.....



spcwaters said:


> I was in the Army, before that I was a tractor mechanic, and did a short stint at the local water/sewer department.


You ain't a plumber. This site is for plumbers.


----------



## spcwaters (Jan 27, 2016)

Plumber said:


> Hold up.....
> 
> 
> You ain't a plumber. This site is for plumbers.



You are so dumb. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spcwaters (Jan 27, 2016)

Do you know what was means?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spcwaters (Jan 27, 2016)

Please delete my account. It was a terrible decision to ever sign up. 
SpcWaters signing out..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Aww man.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

He can't hang


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Plumbergeek said:


> 504.6 Requirements for discharge piping. The relief valve shall discharge full size, separately
> 
> to a safe place of disposal such as a concrete floor, outside the building, an indirect waste
> 
> ...



Manufacture requirements will trump state code.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

The new construction "Plumber's"???? around here could care less what the WH mfg say....If it's easier and cheaper & the "code officials" pass it then anything goes! You should see the stuff I see passed around here. Glad I'm a service only plumber! There is no shortage of work!


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

spcwaters said:


> Takeuchi TB230, we haven't had it long, made the jump in November of last year. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Aww, that's cute.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

spcwaters said:


> Please delete my account. It was a terrible decision to ever sign up.
> SpcWaters signing out..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Woose.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

We are all a bunch of *******s, haha.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

You fellows all got issues..... you are all acting like a bunch
of monkeys at the zoo just waiting to hurl your own crap at the next person who joins this forum.....

.of course that is why they put up glass in front of the monkey cages.....:laughing:

then you all pat yourselfs on the back and say he could not hang with the big boys....... Well done... bravo...chase the ladies and anyone new away as fast as you can.... :thumbsup:

This site is gonna slowly die off and eventually all that is gonna be left on this forum will be a bunch of crankey old cock-/uckers just bickering with each other about code..... 


just saying ..


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> You fellows all got issues..... you are all acting like a bunch of monkeys at the zoo just waiting to hurl your own crap at the next person who joins this forum..... .of course that is why they put up glass in front of the monkey cages.....:laughing: then you all pat yourselfs on the back and say he could not hang with the big boys....... Well done... bravo...chase the ladies and anyone new away as fast as you can.... :thumbsup: This site is gonna slowly die off and eventually all that is gonna be left on this forum will be a bunch of crankey old cock-/uckers just bickering with each other about code..... just saying ..


In all honesty this "plumbers only" forum does more harm to the industry than good. There are a lot of threads here sharing years of experience. While nobody had the time to read through every thread all a homeowner has to do is google their question and PZ shows up in the search results.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> You fellows all got issues..... you are all acting like a bunch
> of monkeys at the zoo just waiting to hurl your own crap at the next person who joins this forum.....
> 
> .of course that is why they put up glass in front of the monkey cages.....:laughing:
> ...


I really resent being called a monkey. I'm a gorilla and proud of it.

I said this years ago and it still applies:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

plumberkc said:


> In all honesty this "plumbers only" forum does more harm to the industry than good. There are a lot of threads here sharing years of experience. While nobody had the time to read through every thread all a homeowner has to do is google their question and PZ shows up in the search results.



Its Just like the fellow from angies list that I vented about a short while back. that came on here and found his estimate..

This unfriendly atmosphere makes the place feel like a bikers bar,,,,
or some other kind of hell-hole that decent folks would not bother to walk into.....

it does reflect on the industry as a whole and on everyone here

and of course they see someone in business from their town frequenting this place so they avoid calling them in the real time world......:blink:. 

perhaps its time for me to move on too........

..


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Plumber said:


> I really resent being called a monkey. I'm a gorilla and proud of it.
> 
> I said this years ago and it still applies:



does ....dumb ape...... fit better????

I think its a toss up between you and redwood for the 
title here,,,.......


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> does ....dumb ape...... fit better????
> 
> I think its a toss up between you and redwood for the
> title here,,,.......


Hahahaha lolololo.ooothat is good mastermark:laughing::laughing::laughing::yes:


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> Its Just like the fellow from angies list that I vented about a short while back. that came on here and found his estimate..
> 
> This unfriendly atmosphere makes the place feel like a bikers bar,,,,
> or some other kind of hell-hole that decent folks would not bother to walk into.....
> ...


Plumbers aren't sensitive social workers. We are biker types. 

I said it 7 years ago: a internet forum is NOT a substitute for a social life. I used to say that anyone with over 1 post a day is a little obsessed with strange, anonymous men. Seriously, too many men spend too many hours on forums and it really warps them out. 

Have you noticed the original posters here are fading away? This whole forum thing is NOT a substitute for a life, Mark, so if you want to spend some time getting a real life, go ahead. Take a shower, put a button down shirt on, and go outside. The world awaits!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumber said:


> Plumbers aren't sensitive social workers. We are biker types...


 I disagree. Differences of opinion can be had without making it an e-barfight. But that would require mutual respect, not hiding behind the anonymity of a keyboard, and a genuine desire to be a positive influence.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> I disagree. Differences of opinion can be had without making it an e-barfight. But that would require mutual respect, not hiding behind the anonymity of a keyboard, and a genuine desire to be a positive influence.


Weren't you a bookkeeper before starting a sewer business? You're the exception, not the rule. The plumbers I know are mostly uneducated hard men doing a hard job. Not to be ****ed with in person or online.

Most aren't even online. They are with family, playing outside, getting wasted, whatever. This forum, this internet, has a minute percentage of qualified plumbers online. It just doesn't appeal to most plumbers to spend 20 hours a day chatting with strangers.

So, you wanted some positive influence? Turn off your computer and paint the bathroom. Ohwaitaminute...that's what I gotta do.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Anybody heard of or worked for 2-10 homebuyers warranty co???they called me the other day and went thru the same spill as described in other posts.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumber said:


> Weren't you a bookkeeper before starting a sewer business?...


Nope. I was a ditch digger and mechanic's helper for Gramps and FatherBiz before I did accounting work. I have a high school education and graduated with a glorious 2.1gpa. I just refuse to live by other people's definitions of what I should be. And for the record, I started a full service plumbing company, not a sewer business.

We all work like dogs. There are no easy jobs in this trade. But that does not mean we should get a free pass on professionalism, respect, and common decency.


----------



## spcwaters (Jan 27, 2016)

Wow. 
So now I see who the jackasses are on here, there may be a few good plumbers on this site after all. 

Plumber...there's a new age of plumbers coming to the business. We're good people, we've served our country, and got a college education in the process. We will never sell useless code upgrades to your mother, but we will never do anything to compromise the safety of your home. Have fun in the past 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spcwaters (Jan 27, 2016)

Plumber said:


> I said it 7 years ago: a internet forum is NOT a substitute for a social life. I used to say that anyone with over 1 post a day is a little obsessed with strange, anonymous men. Seriously, too many men spend too many hours on forums and it really warps them
> 
> 
> Some people are sheeps, others are wolves, and a few are sheepdogs. They help others, and it gives them pride and joy.
> ...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Welcome back Mr Waters, there was no need to go away mad. The thing is , when you put your work up on the Internet it is open to criticism.i encourage you to stick around, there is a bunch of good guys on here that are here to help.


----------



## spcwaters (Jan 27, 2016)

plumbdrum said:


> Welcome back Mr Waters, there was no need to go away mad. The thing is , when you put your work up on the Internet it is open to criticism.i encourage you to stick around, there is a bunch of good guys on here that are here to help.



I see that. The problem I see here, too many people take the code for word, without taking into account their personal opinion. We are plumbers. Our opinion makes the code. 

Back to the original **** storm,

The tmp. 

Why do most states write a code saying it must go down. Because too many plumbers don't know the reasoning, if the pipe goes up water sits on the tmp Spring if it ever pops off. Causing it to rust and prematurely fail. 
My state understands that with basic reasoning you can avoid this even if you are on a situation where you have to plumb the tmp up and out, by putting a drain down on the pipe. If there is no water against the tmp it can't rust. 


The gas line. 

Yes a union should be there. Why?
When you cut off the gas and disconnect the line, if there is a union close to the shut off a minuscule amount of gas will escape into the living area. Safe!

If you don't have a shut off and cut the gas off outside the house. Then disconnect the line to the heater. All of the gas in the lines will vent into the house. Unsafe!
So what do you do? Go out side and cut the gas off, disconnect it there, let it vent outside. Go inside and do what you gotta do to save the customer money. 

So you know, the homeowner is a long customer. And on our next visit, when we go do drain down the house for their trip to Florida, we will be fixing the gas situation. He just dropped 2k on a heater. He can live with a code violation for a couple weeks, and save money where he doesn't have to skimp on groceries for his kids. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spcwaters (Jan 27, 2016)

plumberkc said:


> Aww, that's cute.



Yeah it's a handy little thing,I've ran all the Kubota's and some Cats on larger jobs, but ya can't get a Cat down in a ditch lmao.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

spcwaters said:


> I see that. The problem I see here, too many people take the code for word, without taking into account their personal opinion. We are plumbers. Our opinion makes the code. Back to the original **** storm, The tmp. Why do most states write a code saying it must go down. Because too many plumbers don't know the reasoning, if the pipe goes up water sits on the tmp Spring if it ever pops off. Causing it to rust and prematurely fail. My state understands that with basic reasoning you can avoid this even if you are on a situation where you have to plumb the tmp up and out, by putting a drain down on the pipe. If there is no water against the tmp it can't rust. The gas line. Yes a union should be there. Why? When you cut off the gas and disconnect the line, if there is a union close to the shut off a minuscule amount of gas will escape into the living area. Safe! If you don't have a shut off and cut the gas off outside the house. Then disconnect the line to the heater. All of the gas in the lines will vent into the house. Unsafe! So what do you do? Go out side and cut the gas off, disconnect it there, let it vent outside. Go inside and do what you gotta do to save the customer money. So you know, the homeowner is a long customer. And on our next visit, when we go do drain down the house for their trip to Florida, we will be fixing the gas situation. He just dropped 2k on a heater. He can live with a code violation for a couple weeks, and save money where he doesn't have to skimp on groceries for his kids. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Unfortunately I have to take code for word, it's my job.


----------



## spcwaters (Jan 27, 2016)

plumbdrum said:


> Unfortunately I have to take code for word, it's my job.



New construction yes. Remodels yes, service...sometimes it gets wild. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Plumbing to code as close as you can in service work is one thing but easily rectified obvious mistakes will get ripped on this forum.

Many 'plumbers' post photos here of horrible plumbing and disappear permanently after a few hours of feedback. Too bad really, as they could improve their skills but can't take the criticism. Nothing worse than 'plumbers' who have an ego and don't want to learn.

30+ years in this trade and I still learn everyday. If you can do it better or show me where I'm wrong; have at it.


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

^^^^^That's really the only reason I come here...To learn and improve my craft. Although it is somewhat comforting to see familiar names posting/commenting, some who I've come to respect over time, the last thing I come here for is socializing...And if I choose to post pics on here, I would be doing so knowing that my fellow plumbers and some inspectors will be pointing out things that I missed and/or can improve the next time...:thumbup:


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Sunday nights are the worst time for me because it means Monday morning is coming up faster than a taco truck burrito. Monday afternoon is the best, because it seems everything will be okay.

Don't get me wrong. I come here, only a few minutes a day, but I'm still here. In the years I've been here I grumped at 2 newbies, both of whom claimed to be plumbers running larger shops. Both of whom were full of it or so totally incompetent they didn't deserve being a Owners Son.

Whatever. Internet addiction is real and very obvious in this forum and others like it. Forums for men who shouldn't be slacking off for more than a few minutes a day.


----------



## spcwaters (Jan 27, 2016)

Well on the original post...

We do work for AHS, they are the only ones we keep taking jobs from. All of the other warranty companies around here will keep you on hold for 45m-an hour and won't approve anything for the homeowner. 

Honestly, it isn't worth it. I wish we would ditch the whole home warranty thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Waters, good to see you around still. Thanks for trying here again, we enjoy trading ideas and making ourselves better. There are many plumbers here that know a lot more than I do, I love soaking up the free info.


----------



## spcwaters (Jan 27, 2016)

dhal22 said:


> Waters, good to see you around still. Thanks for trying here again, we enjoy trading ideas and making ourselves better. There are many plumbers here that know a lot more than I do, I love soaking up the free info.



Lmao it was a drunk day that I didn't wanna fool with it. I'll be here for a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

